# questioning separation.



## laurarowe31 (Jul 27, 2015)

my husband and i have been together for over 10 year married for 6. i recently found him when hes home alone. looking at porn more and more.. so when i realized he was not having sex with me and helping himslef more.. i acted badly upon it. by sexting a friend.. he found out ad ever since we've been up and down. he thinks i find fault in him. thers nothing wrong with him exsactly.. but the fact that he puts himslef first and not my needs is very selfish, ive also been finding things on his twitter and what not of other women he likes to follow and look at.. not just porn actual women. whare do i go from here. he said if i decided to leave he want to kcik me out .. and dosent care if i have a place to go or not. yes he does support me . but i dont know whare to go from here im contacting houseing today to try toget help. talking to him is useless. all the blames on me.


----------

